# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Test Cyp, Water Weight, Cutting?

## bucknut24

I read from a couple different sources that test cyp tends to be for bulking and puts water weight on you. My doc has me on 40mg twice a week. I'm secondary hypo. Below are the levels it has gotten me too.

Free Testosterone (Direct) 21.4 pg/mL 8.7-25.1 BN
Testosterone, Serum 816 ng/dL 249-836 CB

Would these low levels typically produce water weight? How would I know exactly? 

I'm trying my hardest to cut fat currently. I am 39 years old and currently 213 pounds. I 7 site calipered at 15% bodyfat 5 days ago. I'm currently at a 20% reduction in calories under maintenance and do a heavy compound focused upper/lower split 4 days a week. 

I've read about carb cyling, ketogenic diets, intermittent fasting...etc It's starting to get overwhelming with all the different types of diets out there and what my work the best for my situation.

If you're still with me thanks for taking the time for reading.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

You can cut and maintain water on any type of Test. You typically hear Cypionate or Enanthate being strictly "bulkers" and carry huge amounts of water from people who have never ran the compound or from kids pushing folly data. On that amount, you're fine. As long as you tax yourself consistently with regular exercise/cardiovascular training and keep your nutrition intake in good hands.

----------


## bucknut24

Thanks for the quick response.

At 15% bodyfat and test levels at 816 can I gain muscle while at a deficit or am I just trying to maintain as much as possible? 

The reason I ask is because I was went on a 2-3 week period where my weight didn't move at all. I was wondering if I was recomping or what was going on?

----------


## ghettoboyd

> You can cut and maintain water on any type of Test. You typically hear Cypionate or Enanthate being strictly "bulkers" and carry huge amounts of water from people who have never ran the compound or from kids pushing folly data. On that amount, you're fine. As long as you tax yourself consistently with regular exercise/cardiovascular training and keep your nutrition intake in good hands.


sweet the man is back....nice to errr "see" you again my friend...

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Good to see you Gboy^

Taking your calorie deficient and age into account I see possible gains but they won't be pronounced due to your specific circumstances. However, with the loss of adipose tissue and slight increase in LBM, the end result will appear as if you've put on a lot more muscle mass then you actually have.

----------


## ecdysone

Well, for me any dose/diet still produces water retention.

Since I have mild hypertension and have a prescription for a number of drugs, if I take any diuretic within hours my weight falls.

For example, the past month, I've tried to drop a few lbs. with no success. Started taking my HTz and by the end of this week weight was down 9 lbs.

Was able to pull the belt in another inch!

So say what you will, in my case, it's at least 10+ lbs of H2O.

----------


## bucknut24

I am working really hard and would love to get my bodyfat under 10% and then build some lean mass. 

Can you guys tell me nutritionally what would be better? Continue to cut at 20% of maintenance? Don't need to reduce calories as the testosterone will allow me to recomp at maintenance? 

I read the slingshot article all the way through and wonder if I should drop carbs to 150 a day five out of 7 days and the other 2 days raise them to 300. 

There are just so many different diet principles and I just want to do what's right.

----------


## bass

I'd say change your diet every 6-8 weeks, low carp diet that worked for me is no carbs 6 days and replenish on day 7. patience!

your test levels are great for that low dose, are you going hCG as well?

----------


## bass

> Well, for me any dose/diet still produces water retention.
> 
> Since I have mild hypertension and have a prescription for a number of drugs, if I take any diuretic within hours my weight falls.
> 
> For example, the past month, I've tried to drop a few lbs. with no success. Started taking my HTz and by the end of this week weight was down 9 lbs.
> 
> Was able to pull the belt in another inch!
> 
> So say what you will, in my case, it's at least 10+ lbs of H2O.


what is HTz?

----------


## bucknut24

> I'd say change your diet every 6-8 weeks, low carp diet that worked for me is no carbs 6 days and replenish on day 7. patience!
> 
> your test levels are great for that low dose, are you going hCG as well?


thanks for the reply.

Yes, my doc has me on 250 IU of hCG twice a week. He also has me on 100mg of DHEA cream a day which I stopped. I went back to college and there is only so much I can afford. I'm not sure if it has a benefit or not. 

Pre test - 333 and 8.4 free
60mg a week got me to 441 total and 10.9 free
then 40mg twice a week jumped me to 816 and 21.9 free

I'm still wondering can my body produce muscle eating below maintenance on HRT or do I still need to give my body maintenance or above to grow?

----------


## bass

yes you can put on muscle and lose fat at the same time, basically eat a minimum of 1 gram of protein (real food, not shakes) per 1 pound of body weight, more if you can, and keep your cals below maintenance. if you haven't seen these vids, its a must you see then over and over until it syncs in.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...rn-how-to-Diet

----------


## ecdysone

> what is HTz?


hydrochlorothiazide, sometimes abbreviated HCTZ - just a fairly mild diuretic which is commonly compounded with many antihypertensives.

btw, thanks for that nutrition link - planning on a long trip tomorrow, so will be watching them on the flight!

----------


## bass

> hydrochlorothiazide, sometimes abbreviated HCTZ - just a fairly mild diuretic which is commonly compounded with many antihypertensives.
> 
> btw, thanks for that nutrition link - planning on a long trip tomorrow, so will be watching them on the flight!


thanks for the info, and have a safe trip!

----------


## APIs

I doubt 80 mgs per week will result in any significant water retention...

----------


## ecdysone

thanks man, will be in Italy for the better part of July - the land where 1200+ test rules the land (in their brains!)  :Smilie:

----------


## kelkel

Op I may have missed it but what's your E level and are you on an AI?

----------


## Vettester

Agree with some of the recent posts. 80mg won't do all that much with making you bloated, just keep your E2 in check, and keep your diet clean (which it seems you've got the basics down for that). I try to keep salt out of the picture too.

If you have additional labs, we would enjoying reviewing them.

----------


## bucknut24

I'm sure what other things you would like to know here are a few more things.

Estradiol, Sensitive 18 pg/mL 3-70 BN
Sex Horm Binding Glob, Serum 19.6 nmol/L 14.5-48.4 CB
TSH 2.420 uIU/mL 0.450-4.500 CB
DHEA-Sulfate 150.1 ug/dL 88.9-427.0 CB

From my initial test over a year ago to show secondary hypo:

FSH 1.1 mIU/mL 1.5-12.4 CB Low
LH 1.7 mIU/mL 1.7-8.6 CB Low

----------


## bucknut24

I started doing the slingshot carb cycle diet yesterday. I have my maintenance figured at 2700 a day. I have my calories reduced to 2300 a day. 

3 days of carbs at 150grams, 1 day at 300, 2 days at 150, 1 day 300.

Here is my macro setup. 

Pro 250 grams
Cho 150 
Fat 78

Higher Carb Day

Pro 210
Cho 300
Fat 30

Good? Bad? Awful? 

I am all ears and would appreciate being critiqued.

I don't know if I'm allowed to ask this or not so apologies if not, but the slingshot thread said clen is a great fat burner. Do I have to ask my doc for this? Other ways to get it? etc...

Thanks

----------


## kelkel

Other panels look good except for TSH, it's a tad high based on newer standards of 0.3 - 3.0 Seeing a full thyroid panel would be good. Related to your secondary hypo did your doc send you for an MRI? Never tried clen so can't offer any help there. when it comes to your diet you seriously should hit the nutrition forum and post stats-goals-macro's there and the guru's there can help you break it all down.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> yes you can put on muscle and lose fat at the same time, basically eat a minimum of 1 gram of protein (real food, not shakes) per 1 pound of body weight, more if you can, and keep your cals below maintenance. if you haven't seen these vids, its a must you see then over and over until it syncs in.
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...rn-how-to-Diet


i watch the first one.I have been eating small meals and thought I try IF. I find it extremely uncomfortable on my stomach...like my stomach is stretching. what are u thoughts on IF? 

i hope u don't mind my asking in your thread.

----------


## bass

> i watch the first one.I have been eating small meals and thought I try IF. I find it extremely uncomfortable on my stomach...like my stomach is stretching. what are u thoughts on IF? 
> 
> i hope u don't mind my asking in your thread.


its better to start your own thread and probably more helpful to you if you post it in the diet section. sorry what is IF?!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> its better to start your own thread and probably more helpful to you if you post it in the diet section. sorry what is IF?!


IF (intermittent fasting) is very trendy and popular in the diet forum, but it is not at all like the first video....so I was just wondering from the OP what they thought. I didn't intend to hijack and apologize for tagging on. 

BTW, I have maintained 40 loss based on the guidance and advice from respected members of this board : )))

----------


## Fedor123

Winny is from 2009 BD and it still works well ..running it with cyp from schering labs which is an rx. from Dr. It got rid of the bloat, ( Stanabol50) hurts like hell but makes my strength double intensity.36 just trying to stay young any help with some arimidex would be sweet. puffy as hell b4 the winny

----------

